# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Erg vermoeid

## Merel90

Hallo!

Ik ben 19 jaar en heb de laatste 3 à 4 maanden erg last van vermoeidheid. Ik dacht dat het kwam door school (5 uurtjes slaap per nacht) maar toen kwam de vakantie en het ging niet over. Het werd eigenlijk steeds erger. Na school echt uitgeput door de lessen. En ik moet iedere dag 25 km fietsen (van en naar school), 's ochtends lukt het vaak wel goed, na school voelt het alsof mijn spieren bijna geen kracht en conditie meer hebben (dat had ik altijd wel!). Erg veel gapen, en wil vaak liggen, zithouding handhaven voelt namelijk alsof het erg veel energie kost.

Naar de huisarts geweest, getest op pfeiffer, dat was het niet. Wel was er een hartruis dus doorgestuurd naar de cardioloog. Was sprake van een functionele ruis, dus dat heeft er niks mee te maken.

De huisarts heeft het nu steeds over: vermoeidheid is lastig, niet meetbaar, moeilijk onderwerp..maar met een oplossing komen doet hij niet..aan een oplossing denken doet hij ook niet..nu moet ik morgen bloed laten prikken om te kijken of ze daar iets aan kunnen zien, maar de kans is ook aanwezig dat er weer niks uit komt.

Kan iemand mij vertellen waardoor dit kan komen en wat ik er aan zou kunnen doen? Wil er namelijk erg graag vanaf!

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes Merel

----------


## Merel90

Wat ik vergeten ben er bij te vertellen is, is dat ik sinds de vermoeidheid ook heel erg last heb van haaruitval. Niet af en toe een beetje, maar heel vaak hele plukken, mijn truien zitten er continue onder, heb wel vaker een periode gehad met veel haaruitval, maar nooit zo extreem!

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedonderzoek (volledig > op alles!!) en je door een internist binnenstebuiten laten keren is mijn advies!

Ik heb CVS (Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) en tijdens de 'erge periodes' ook énorm veel last van haaruitval ... balen hé!!

Hou ons op de hoogte ok?!
Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Merel, wat vervelend zeg! 
Agnes heeft gelijk hoor, laat je helemaal binnenste buiten keren! 
Veel sterkte!

----------


## Merel90

Heey!

Bedankt voor de reacties! Vandaag naar de dokter geweest voor uitslag bloedonderzoek. Er was, zoals ik al wel had verwacht, niks te vinden. 
Ik ga nu eerst naar een electro-accupuncturist om te kijken wat zij kan vinden.
Die kijkt er toch weer op een hele andere manier naar en kijkt veel verder. Als daar niks uitkomt..dan maar weer naar de huisarts.

Groetjes!

----------


## FloortjeF

Hoi, ben je ook getest op vitamine b12 tekort? Dit kan nl ook erge vermoeidheid veroorzaken en ook haar uitval. Kijk even op www. stichtingb12tekort.nl

Succes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Merel,

In elk geval een beetje geruststellend dat er niks uit je bloedonderzoek kwam, maar nu weet je dus de oorzaak nog niet.
Ik hoop dat de electro-accupuncturist iets voor je kan betekenen, zou je willen laten weten hoe het verder gaat?
Veel succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Merel90

Hallo!

Bloed is ook onderzocht op B12, heb de lijst even grondig geïnspecteerd toen ik hem meekreeg van de huisarts! :Stick Out Tongue: 

3 november heb ik een afspraak bij de eclectro-accupuncturist, zodra ik wat meer weet laat ik het jullie horen.

Groetjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo  :Smile: 

Succes 3 november!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Merel,

Wil je ook even heel veel succes wensen 3 november! En nu maar hopen dat je wat meer duidelijkheid krijgt, lijkt me toch wel fijn om te weten wat dit alles veroorzaakt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Merel!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dais_k

Wat was je B12 waarde??

----------


## Merel90

> Wat was je B12 waarde??


Heey, 
Ik heb geen idee...het enige wat de dokter zei was: je bloed is in orde.
Toen ging hij ook direct over op een ander onderwerp omdat vermoeidheid blijkbaar een te moeilijke of vage klacht voor hem is..nou ja..wacht 3 nov. even af en anders kom ik gewoon weer bij hem zeuren  :Embarrassment: !

Bedankt voor de succeswensjes!

Liefs

----------


## dais_k

Hoi,

Als ik jou was zou ik even de bloeduitslagen ophalen.
Je hebt hier gewoon recht op, en meestal stellen ze niet eens vragen.
Gewoon de assistente bellen, en vragen of ze je bloeduitslagen voor je wil printen en klaarleggen.
De ervaring leert dat huisartsen bij B12 al snel zeggen dat alles goed is! .Ook apart dat hij er snel overheen praat, sommige huisartsen denken dat het een hype is. Maar ja, omdat er steeds meer bekendheid aan komt, melden ook steeds meer mensen zich. Het wordt niet voor niets "de vergeten ziekte" genoemt.

Valt binnen de referentie, of maar ietsjes eronder. Het is echter zo, dat voor B12 klachten een grote grijswaarde geldt, waarbij evt verder onderzoek geindiceerd is. Niet zomaar geloven hoor.
Ik zag dat iemand je de site al had doorgegeven, maar kijk daar inderdaad maar eens op. www.stichtingb12tekort.nl daar is ook een forum bij, en kun je al lezen hoveel mensen met dit probleem sukkelen.

Ik zou het los zien van de accupunctuur, en dus niet eerst gaan afwachten of dat wel of niet helpt. Als je probleem daar ligt bespaar je je een hoop tijd, geld, frustatie en uiteraard slechte gezondheid!
Daarnaast kan een te late behandeling zorgen voor blijvende schade.

Misschien heb je het niet, maar een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2. En van huisartsen kun je over het algemeen helaas niet uitgaan wat dit betreft.

Groetjes Daisy

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Merel,

Je kan inderdaad, zoals Daisy zegt, je uitslag krijgen als je dat wilt, als ik Daisy's info lees zou ik dat ook even doen als ik jou was. In elk geval veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

